# There is a crowd over at RB



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Is there something going on that I do not know about??







:


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by DreamingMama_
*Is there something going on that I do not know about??







:*

She said in her email she's stocking the store today and I noticed one of the size 2 is missing


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

I won't be buying today, but I can't wait to see what she stocks!


----------



## thefeasetree (Mar 9, 2003)

I want a boy wool set in any size SOOOO much, but I'm bound to miss it! I managed to get a couple in fleece awhile ago, but they were very obviously for girls. flowers and cherries.







Now, I "NEED" something for my guy and I've discovered that I cannot do without wool. I







it!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I better stay there then cause I am stalking the store for someone today. Not me though, no way do I need another diaper.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Didn't she say end of the week? So that could be tomorrow or Sunday too. Alls I know is my house is in chaos while I devote my day to RB. I won't be able to take another day of this.


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

I thought she wasn't stocking until tomorrow...the group e-mail was dated 8-15(today) and says

Quote:

I also hope to have a better pic of Lilla modeling the P-Folds before I post *tomorrow*


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

I think this AM she said today.

Now there are 39!! I am walking away before I regret it...I am SO weak.


----------



## m&m mom (Mar 8, 2003)

I thought she said she'd be posting tomorrow (meaning Saturday) Did I get the email late?







:


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

She sent a meassage out at 5 am that said she would post tomorrow. But did it mean today or Saturday???? Some dipes form last time are missing but nothing is happening.


----------



## mama2mygirls (Feb 16, 2003)

i don't think she's posting today my email was sent at 0553 this am, and i quote from her email.....

I also hope to have a
better pic of Lilla modeling the P-Folds before I post tomorrow.
Oops...did I just type that out loud? Well, if you read that, just
keep your fingers crossed that I will get all the snaps in for photo
taking!

i take that as Saturday.
anyone else think that too?


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

This is too funny. Well, I guess it depends on if she considers 'tomorrow' the next day after she goes to bed and gets up, or if she meant literally 'tomorrow' as in Saturday.

She's got to be cracking up right now!


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

Im still guessing saturday.....and i didnt get any email







....i got her hint one but not this one.....oh welll thank god everything is said here







not like i need another one of Anns stuff but man is she going to keep on coming up with such COOL S#$%#$%#!!!







: Wallets will pay......














RB LOVE!!!


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by liya_
> *Im still guessing saturday
> 
> I guess we'll see!
> ...


----------



## Just Me Jenn (Aug 7, 2003)

Well I'm not leaving :LOL...I don't care if I have to stake out the place for the next 48 hours (is that creepy of me lol







: ) I lost out on the FMBG...I don't want to lose out on these too....ugh!!! The stress over a diaper :LOL


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, it looks like she might be stocking. All the categories have been taken down.

Whoopee!


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

I wonder if she's figured out a way to load up her store...then at the last minute add the categories so there's just one huge feeding frenzy?









OT - Ann or anyone that would know, is your store custom? I like how it operates and I noticed there's not 'wahmart' or 'ewahm' or something in your URLs...


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

I can say with absolute assuredness that she will stock today.

She said, and I quote:

Quote:

*I hope that makes sense. It is getting a little late (or early) for
me!*

I posted the new preview of the new products at the store. I hope you
enjoy reading about them before the stocking! I also hope to have a
better pic of Lilla modeling the P-Folds before I post tomorrow.
Oops...did I just type that out loud? Well, if you read that, just
keep your fingers crossed that I will get all the snaps in for photo
taking!
Since she said it's getting a little "late (or early)" and it was sent during the 4AM hour --- which means she was up late Thursday night and sent that message before she went to bed.

However, I have not seen a new picture of Lilla, which she said she would do - unless that pic is the new one?

So - count me in - as the investigator who believes it will be today!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

OT - Ann or anyone that would know, is your store custom? I like how it operates and I noticed there's not 'wahmart' or 'ewahm' or something in your URLs...
she uses wahmshoppes


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

well you see i never got that email but now i think she will stock today....so hummmmmm.......


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

The email was just sent to new members I think but it is on her yahoo group site. and i think that pic is a new one.


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

Oooh oooh, she just changed the left menu! Now there's a category just for the FLAG dipes.

I am having waaaaaaaay too much fun here


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

Well she's doing some major fiddling with the menu right now, I can't imagine that stocking is far behind...


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

My computer is not working so I am stuck with my sister's SLOW dial up. I should just give up now. I'll never get anything.


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

Hurry! Hurry! Hurry!!!!!

No, seriously, I'm giving up in 5 minutes. we have to leave to go out to dinner with my family and we are late already. One less







for you all to compete with.


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

I am so anxious!! dh told me if i get the house clean i spend 50 there, if i can get anything. I have a dial up too.


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

:LOL I like watching the # of shoppers go up and down....63...62...64...65


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Sooo...what's everyone doing? I've been coming back and forth between wool-dying...nakking now...with red kool aid hands







:


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm pathetic, baby is asleep so i am sitting here replying to everyone and constantly refreshing.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I am trying to keep ds from kicking the keyboard and jumping out of my arms. He is not liking this stalking at all. I may have to quit. I feel I'm being a bad mother.


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm sitting on the ground trying to entertain DS who is a major grump tpday.


----------



## cciele (Apr 6, 2003)

I wasn't even thinking about the store stocking until I saw this thread, and now y'all are making me refresh-crazy!







Why am I even stalking the store -- I (er, my dd) doesn't need any more dipes!







:

Hmm... the P-Folds look pretty cool... might have to get one just for sampling purposes....

Cathy


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

setting up the categories?


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I have never sat at a computer this long. I am ready to pull my hair out. I just need to get one diaper to make all this worth while. I was just looking at the dolls and they are so cute.

eta to ask how long has it been since the sub catagories were removed. I feel it's been hours.


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

New to Rb.... I just ordered 2 size 2 contours and hoping to get a shell for them. What weight does size 2 fit and should I buy a couple of size 1's for when baby first gets here or will he grow out of them too fast?

Jodie


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

My son is eight months old and still fits in the size 1. But I think he's just about ready to move to size 2.


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jazzpurr88_
*New to Rb.... I just ordered 2 size 2 contours and hoping to get a shell for them. What weight does size 2 fit and should I buy a couple of size 1's for when baby first gets here or will he grow out of them too fast?

Jodie*

Size 2 fits from 16-35 pounds. Contours are almost always alvailable. You might want to wait and see if you get the shell first. I'm going to warn you that they aren't cheap!


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

FYI - The shells come with one contour already.

I can't think a newborn could wear a size 2. My son is 26 lbs and wears the size 2 on the middle settings.

_edited to add: According to her website, sizing for Shell Sets:
Size 1 fits babies 8-20 lbs.
Size 2 fits babies 16-35+ lbs._


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by pb_and_j_
*







*
Soo...Question of the Hour:
10 years ago, what were you doing on a Friday night in August?


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

What if Ann took a break for dinner or something and it's still going to be hours. Is anyone else going nuts? Or am I the only one that is so hot and uncomfortable with a fussy baby and a sore wrist.


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

Ok all set... got 2 size ones also I'm ready for the big stuff ..... bring on the shells

Jodie

Money is no object as long it is under $200 bucks LOL

or do these things get outragious like fuz?


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

im really depressed also so i think this is why im stalking.....sigh....gotta love those







days


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:

10 years ago, what were you doing on a Friday night in August?

Well I would have just turned 16 and who knows what I was doing. I do know I would have never thought ten years later I'd be stressing myself out over DIAPERS!


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jazzpurr88_
*Ok all set... got 2 size ones also I'm ready for the big stuff ..... bring on the shells

Jodie

Money is no object as long it is under $200 bucks LOL

or do these things get outragious like fuz?*
youll be fine...its usually up to like $65.00


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

I've been off work since 3:00 p.m. and I'm sitting here at my desk it is now 5:17

DH is going to be calling wondering where his dinner is


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:

10 years ago, what were you doing on a Friday night in August?
Ummm, I was packing up my stuff, getting ready to go away for my first year of college. *sniff*


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

I would be on the phone with girlfriends lining up our night of guy stalking, night clubing, and partying.

Now look at me 31 weeks PG stalking a web site to buy diapers.

I swear I am not going to be one of those moms who stand in line at Walmrt at 2:00 a.m. waiting for the latest and greatest toy for christmas. I draw the line at diaper buying.


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jazzpurr88_
*Ok all set... got 2 size ones also I'm ready for the big stuff ..... bring on the shells

Jodie

Money is no object as long it is under $200 bucks LOL

or do these things get outragious like fuz?*
Jodie~ When she posts, they have set prices. There is usually one of each so it's whoever nabs it first gets it, kwim? I think she has been making 2 or 3 of the diapers, but the shell sets are one of a kind.

Was that what you were asking?


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

are you all thinking she might stock at midnight...







: it seems shes having a hard time with those categories....or shes making us suffer


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

Making us suffer.

Ok while I'm patiently waiting... how do I make a cute signature?


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by liya_
*are you all thinking she might stock at midnight...







: it seems shes having a hard time with those categories....or shes making us suffer







*
I think she's eating dinner right now and will stock later when Lilla is in bed.

That's Madame Julie's diaper prediction...


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I don't know but this is getting crazy. If it is still going to be a long wait I wish she would let us know so we are not all sitting here the rest of the night. My poor ds.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

So Madame Julie would you leave and come back later or stick it out?


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

dinner at 5:44pm cool.....i can dig it







super cultural differences my husband expects dinner at 8pm....

So madame Julie....














do you know what time Lilla sleeps???


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:

do you know what time Lilla sleeps
:LOL Go to sleep Lilla , you know you're tired

Linda empty your mailbox


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Well, I'll be begging off soon...hubby will be home from work and we're going to Friday 15th dinner (i.e. just got paid). I hope she stocks while we're gone b/c I don't think I could restain myself from a sandcastle diaper.


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

hummm hummmmm gotta







hummm hummmmm


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MissSugarKane_
*So Madame Julie would you leave and come back later or stick it out?*
I think my prediction was wrong...


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I had one in my cart but when I went to check out it was gone







How did that happen?


----------



## weetzie (May 29, 2003)

Somebody checked out with it before you. Sorry









Gosh, and I have to go to dinner *now* so I will miss all of the shell sets. Well, I cant afford it anyways. Good luck everyone!


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by cj'smommy_
*I had one in my cart but when I went to check out it was gone







How did that happen?*
Ann's cart system does not "hold" what ppl put in their cart. So if you and someone else both have the same item in your cart and the other person completes the check out process faster, they get it.

Does that make sense?


----------



## aMie (Mar 30, 2003)

Why does she always do the shell sets last? I am dying in anticipation here!


----------



## Mina (Sep 8, 2002)

I didn't understand why people would stalk a store before. Now I do! Yesterday we got our custom wool shell set with a fairy on it and I couldn't get over how beautiful it was. Today I saw the p-folds and thought I'd like to try one out so I found myself constantly sitting down to check the site. I'm so excited I got one! Now I have to sit on my hands to keep from ordering anything else tonight.


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mina_
*I didn't understand why people would stalk a store before. Now I do! Yesterday we got our custom wool shell set with a fairy on it and I couldn't get over how beautiful it was. Today I saw the p-folds and thought I'd like to try one out so I found myself constantly sitting down to check the site. I'm so excited I got one! Now I have to sit on my hands to keep from ordering anything else tonight.*
Welcome to the Diaper Underground, my pretty...


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Hi everyone,
We're new to this all & lovin' it. I bought a size 1 FLAG to stuff my







dd in







. I guess I'm turning into a









Thank goodness for major league baseball to keep DH entertain while my contact lenses shrivel up.


----------



## MamaMae (Nov 26, 2001)

Too funny! MY DH is also listening to baseball on the radio--keeping him happily entertained and holding the baby so I can stalk!!!

Not sure how much longer I can hold out, though! I'm ready to get off this computer.


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

I got one I got one







Now I can die happy


----------



## cciele (Apr 6, 2003)

Uh Oh, I got a Microsoft database error and ASP errors when trying to reload the shell sets page!

(Never a fan of Microsoft products, myself!)

But I did get two P-Folds which is totally awesome -- my first Righteous Baby purchases!

Cathy


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

Anyone else having difficulties loading the pages now???


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

I got a p-fold too







but now I can't access the site anymore.







:

I swore I wasn't going to buy anything today! Ugh!


----------



## MamaMae (Nov 26, 2001)

yup. me too.


----------



## coopsmama (Jan 7, 2003)

AAARRRGGGHHHH!!!

It's not loading!!!


----------



## MamaMae (Nov 26, 2001)

Now it's loading, but still no shells.......


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Crash & burn here too.


----------



## aMie (Mar 30, 2003)

All better now!


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

she should be loading them soon, it's the only thing left :LOL I LOVE the wood sprite dolls!!!!!!! They are sooo cute!!!!!


----------



## coopsmama (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm afraid the shells won't come until midnight and I will miss them all AGAIN.


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

Here come the sets! I got two FLAGs finally! Yippee!


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

Nope, she's putting the shells up right now!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Yeah, it makes total sense that things aren't held in the cart, I just got caught up in it all and wasn't thinking at the time.







My mind is so mush with all of these diaper choices!

That's ok, I still got a FLAG. I wanted a pre-fold but I can't complain.

My gosh, never did I think I would be involved in 'stalking' for diapers!!


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

I got the hippo! I got finally got a wool diaper in my stash!


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

shell sets stocking!!!!


----------



## blazfglori (Dec 17, 2001)

I had several of the FLAG dipes (one at a time), but all of 'em got snatched from my cart!










I DID manage to get one of the new P-folds to try out, though.


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

We have GOT to stop crashing her site! :LOL


----------



## aMie (Mar 30, 2003)

Anyone else having trouble again? i sure hope it isn't just me!


----------



## aMie (Mar 30, 2003)

Nevermind, its working again







: .


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

i can't getin either, i just want to look!!!


----------



## MamaMae (Nov 26, 2001)

I'm definitely getting off and on weirdness too! Arggh!


----------



## coopsmama (Jan 7, 2003)

I think I am going to have an ulcer before this is all through. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

I only saw one #2 shell - is that it?


----------



## adrum1234 (Mar 1, 2003)

I went to try and check out and it crashed AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coopsmama (Jan 7, 2003)

It is kinda creepy when I am refreshing both MDC and RB and there are two white screens at once.

we are so weird


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

crash, crash, burn, burn - I did see the second #2 shell.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

120 shoppers online


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

there are 2 now, i'm sure there will be more. EAK(eating at keyboard lol)


----------



## coopsmama (Jan 7, 2003)

You think she will post 120 shell sets?:LOL


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

It's crashed can't get in







Can't buy a #2 shell







I guess I'll have to stalk the next stocking for a size 2. I got a size 1 to start out with


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Anyone want two FLAG diapers for a girl, I asked for the boy part, I got so excited. I am shopping for a friend but she do not want the girly ones. They are the retro floral and butterfly prints. Whoever pm's me first can have them, I need your email addy for ANN. *I found homes for these, thanks mamas*


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

You know, I betcha Suzie's going to stock right now too! :LOL :LOL


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

DH is







out cold on the couch. I'm game for another hour.


----------



## coopsmama (Jan 7, 2003)

So, How do you know when she is finished?

Hmmmmm. . . SOS stocking too? I wonder if that is where everyone went? Only 45 now.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

The Boa shell is too cute!

Too bad my guy won't fit into size 1 FLAGS, there's a couple of those left.

My DH is installing his new car stereo, I'm good for a couple of hours!


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

OMG, goldilocks plus the three little pigs. too rich for me.


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

Wahoo I got a PUL set too! And I was going to start smallering my stash.... *sigh*


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:

And I was going to start smallering my stash.... *sigh*








: Tell me about it. I am feeling SO guilty about how much money I've spent on diapers.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

I can't believe how many posts there are on this thread!









I love Ann's new soakers. I wish people would stop coming out with cool new stuff... don't they realize how broke I am???


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

1 single little FLAG diaper to see how they fit....lol....Those covers were too rich for me and most of them were pul and i loath pul....The only wool cover i loooved was the rooster one but it was too big for my bubba and anyhow i got there a second too late...but im happy....


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Linda, it must be you from BB. It's Pam (aka "toomanystrollers) I got sucked into the MDC boards now and ended up with a FLAG to try tonight.

I'm going to be hurting tommorow.


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by campingmumma_
*Linda, it must be you from BB. It's Pam (aka "toomanystrollers) I got sucked into the MDC boards now and ended up with a FLAG to try tonight.

I'm going to be hurting tommorow.*

:LOL :LOL :LOL



































we are such a good influence


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

So is that all the size 2 shells?


----------



## cariadanam (Apr 30, 2003)

Well I am done for the evening! Whew stalking really takes it out of you!

Kathleen if you still got that butterfly please please lmk!


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Good night everyone







- my contacts are permanently affixed to my eyeballs.


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

OK who got the wool leaves? That is beautiful! I really wanted that one, but I ended up with something else







I'm not sure if I really wanted what I wound up with, but I'm sure it is very very nice.


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

She started about 10 min after I logged off. Lucky for my paypal b/c that Sandcastle one was Ds' size, too!

One question, why do you think her wool soakers are so much more expensive than the other wahm wool soakers...? Do you think it is just b/c she can, or ?


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Lea_
*OK who got the wool leaves? That is beautiful! I really wanted that one, but I ended up with something else







I'm not sure if I really wanted what I wound up with, but I'm sure it is very very nice.*


----------



## adrum1234 (Mar 1, 2003)

Well I went back today and got a pul Boa!!


----------

